# River Hill Winter 2012



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2011)

The River Hill Winter 2012 will take place on January 21, 2012 in Clarksville, MD.

Just making this thread so we can start the commotion for speedsolving members, even though i'm definitely not going.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2011)

*River Hill Winter 2012*

I'm not the organizer or anything but cubingusa.com has posted this on facebook and there is no thread sooooo yeah.

Date: January 21, 2012
Location: River Hill High School (http://www.hcpss.org/rhhs)
12101 Clarksville Pike
Clarksville, MD 21029

Registration Fee: The registration fee is $10 per competitor. This will be paid at the door and will help pay for lunch and snacks, which will all be provided. This money would potentially also go into prizes.

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 round
5x5 - 1 round
6x6 - 1 round
7x7 - 1 round
3x3 OH - 1 round
3x3 BLD - 1 round
Pyraminx - 2 rounds

Cutoffs on website. See you guys there!


----------



## Skullush (Nov 25, 2011)

A competition only 30 minutes away?
2 rounds of Pyraminx?
So looking forward to this.


----------



## jrb (Nov 25, 2011)

YES!! Can't wait!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 25, 2011)

Your link goes to the holiday forum competition, not the competition website.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 25, 2011)

^yep

I'll possibly be there, but two hour and fourty five minute drive... maybe hotel this time


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably, I'll see in a few weeks.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 25, 2011)

MAYBE but probably not. 4 hours away.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

probably... almost 3 hours away


----------



## Bob (Nov 29, 2011)

How many threads do we need for this comp? I see at least three were created and at least two still exist.


----------



## Kian (Nov 29, 2011)

Bob said:


> How many threads do we need for this comp? I see at least three were created and at least two still exist.


 
I recommend at least two more.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would like to go but we'll see, the good news is if I do go nobody has to worry about being the slowest! Life has been extremely busy so I have not been able to cube much however, competitions are always fun and it is fun to watch the "fast" cubers solve. Hopefully, things will work out and I will be able to make it out.


----------



## minime12358 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is awesome, already registered.

Just curious, could square-1 _maybe_ be a tentative event? Finally am averaging sub-20 and it would be awesome to do in competition.


----------



## Bob (Dec 1, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> This is awesome, already registered.
> 
> Just curious, could square-1 _maybe_ be a tentative event? Finally am averaging sub-20 and it would be awesome to do in competition.


 
I wouldn't even say maybe. You saw the schedule, right? It's pretty tight as is. You'll be lucky if something doesn't disappear from that list.


----------



## nakaji1083 (Dec 1, 2011)

oh yay a comp finally


----------



## minime12358 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bob said:


> I wouldn't even say maybe. You saw the schedule, right? It's pretty tight as is. You'll be lucky if something doesn't disappear from that list.


 Aw ok, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. I suppose I will just wait to MIT, not too far away.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 10, 2011)

Would anyone have a 6x6 I could borrow? If anyone has a white cube with a set of half bright stickers on there, I'd love to possibly use that one.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like i'll be able to go to this one, its a yes as of right now.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 26, 2011)

I am signed up now 

I should be leaving the day before though.

Goals (for now):

2x2: sub-4.5
3x3: Sub-13
4x4: Sub-1:10
5x5: Sub-2:45
OH: Sub-30


----------



## cityzach (Dec 26, 2011)

i really hope i can go!


----------



## jonlin (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm going! Woohoo! I know for a fact that Dan Cohen is coming. How many of you know him, met him, talked to him in any way?

EDIT: I'm the guy who accidentally registered as "Jonathan Lin Lin".


----------



## jrb (Dec 26, 2011)

Just signed up. @Collinbxyz:Looking forward to finally meeting you!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 26, 2011)

jrb said:


> Just signed up. @Collinbxyz:Looking forward to finally meeting you!


 
Awesome  Just come and say something if you see me.

Oh yes, and I added goals to my last post.


----------



## Kian (Dec 26, 2011)

jonlin said:


> I'm going! Woohoo! I know for a fact that Dan Cohen is coming. How many of you know him, met him, talked to him in any way?
> 
> EDIT: I'm the guy who accidentally registered as "Jonathan Lin Lin".



Who the hell is Dan Cohen?


----------



## jrb (Dec 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Awesome  Just come and say something if you see me.



OK



Kian said:


> Who the hell is Dan Cohen?



Loled at this.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 27, 2011)

jonlin said:


> I'm going! Woohoo! I know for a fact that Dan Cohen is coming. How many of you know him, met him, talked to him in any way?
> 
> EDIT: I'm the guy who accidentally registered as "Jonathan Lin Lin".


I just fixed it for you.



Kian said:


> Who the hell is Dan Cohen?


 I heard he's really good at pyraminx or something like that.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 27, 2011)

flee135 said:


> I just fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> I heard he's really good at pyraminx or something like that.



Nah that kian or something

Also, I am coming. Looking forward to meet Colin. I played some minecraft with him.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 27, 2011)

flee135 said:


> I heard he's really good at pyraminx or something like that.


 
You better watch out. That guys is faaaaast.


----------



## Kian (Dec 27, 2011)

I just did an average of 100 because I told Felix I would practice for this. I don't know what just happened.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 27, 2011)

I might go. It's kind of far away, but I'll try my best!


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 27, 2011)

I might be able to make it, depending on the completely unforeseeable outcome of a certain family event around that time.

Maybe I'll get a BLD success by then.

Maybe I'll be able to solve Pyra in a way that doesn't make Kian ask if I'm drunk.


----------



## Kian (Dec 27, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I might be able to make it, depending on the completely unforeseeable outcome of a certain family event around that time.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a BLD success by then.
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to solve Pyra in a way that doesn't make Kian ask if I'm drunk.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6do9ixyJmo

I was the impetus to Bob discarding the Bob Burton (Luck) method, you should listen to me here, too. What you currently do is unacceptable and is a general affront to humanity.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kian said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6do9ixyJmo
> 
> I was the impetus to Bob discarding the Bob Burton (Luck) method, you should listen to me here, too. What you currently do is unacceptable and is a general affront to humanity.


 
I already use the method from that video. It's just that I screwed up the solve that you judged me on.

Have a piece flipped the wrong way and don't notice ==> do the alg for what I think the case is a few times before noticing what's wrong ==> attempt to fix that while solving everything else ==> do that wrong ==> give up on using my method and finish everything with sexy move

That's basically what went down.

There was a method but to an observer my mistakes would have made the method indistinguishable from drunkenness or from Bob Burton.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kian said:


> What you currently do is unacceptable and is a general affront to humanity.


 
It's a shame you didn't go to Harvard then and watch my pyraminx solving.

Needless to say, my solving didn't get Tim Majors approval.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's a shame you didn't go to Harvard then and watch my pyraminx solving.
> 
> Needless to say, my solving didn't get Tim Majors approval.


I was supposed to do Pyra at Harvard, but since it wasn't written on the schedule chalk board, my siblings and parents were getting restless, and because it was just a tentative event in the first place, my parents made me leave. 

Anyway, I'm working on convincing my parents to take me. I have a chance because 1) We used to live there. 2) We have some friends only 10 minutes from the comp 3) its only a 3 hour drive. So I might be there! Oh, and if I am, I'll be doing pyraminx this time!


----------



## cityzach (Jan 13, 2012)

looks like i wont be able to make this one, unless someone wants to give me a ride


----------



## Czery (Jan 14, 2012)

A 3 hour 15 minute drive...
maybe. 
If I ace my mid terms.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a good chance of going 7 hours or 8 hours and 30 minets if you get lost like I did last time.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm taking Friday off of school (yay) to drive there early and staying in a hotel that night. Gonna be awesome, but it's too bad that Zach can't come :/

Even though I've said this before, I'll say it again:

Goals:
2x2: sub-4.5
3x3: sub-13
4x4: sub-1:10
5x5: Make cutoff (2:30)
OH: Sub-30


----------



## cityzach (Jan 14, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> but it's too bad that Zach can't come :/


 
i have one more shot lol. my friend MIGHT be able to take me, but i honestly doubt it. fingers crossed though!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh. I should practice BLD. This crept up.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is anyone gonna be driving through NYC that has an extra space in their car?


----------



## cityzach (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbee99 said:


> Is anyone gonna be driving through NYC that has an extra space in their car?


 
im looking for someone too


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you could probably take a train or something to Baltimore, you'd just need someone to bring you from there since it's half an hour away (drive) from the competition.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 15, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> I think you could probably take a train or something to Baltimore, you'd just need someone to bring you from there since it's half an hour away (drive) from the competition.


 
well my parents can't take me because they're going to a party or something so and they don't want me to take a train/bus alone, so the only way i can go is if someone drives me


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> well my parents can't take me because they're going to a party or something so and they don't want me to take a train/bus alone, so the only way i can go is if someone drives me


 
I meant, see if anyone else going to the competition can take you from Baltimore to Clarksville.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> well my parents can't take me because they're going to a party or something so and they don't want me to take a train/bus alone, so the only way i can go is if someone drives me


 
Take the train to Baltimore with me :O

Anyone driving through Baltimore with seats in their car? :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm talking with Phil Yu. If you are taking the same train as him bigbee99, then it's possible I could help you out. I'm willing to go ~ 30 mins out of my way to grab people. That's what I told Phil.

I still need to discus with him the travel arrangements (he is taking train too).


----------



## cityzach (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbee99 said:


> Take the train to Baltimore with me :O
> 
> Anyone driving through Baltimore with seats in their car? :3


 
can you give me the link to the train your taking?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 15, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm talking with Phil Yu. If you are taking the same train as him bigbee99, then it's possible I could help you out. I'm willing to go ~ 30 mins out of my way to grab people. That's what I told Phil.
> 
> I still need to discus with him the travel arrangements (he is taking train too).


 
I was actually gonna use megabus, which train is he taking?



cityzach said:


> can you give me the link to the train your taking?


 
yeah, lets ask phil.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no idea. I'm assuming he was doing train but to be honest I was guessing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there a hotel that some cubers are staying at? Or am I the only one actually going a day early?


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Jan 18, 2012)

none that I know of...I am just staying at my aunts house
ha...colin,I was the on person l ive streaming


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 19, 2012)

I am coming! Woo! Here are my goals:
2x2: sub-10 average
3x3: sub-23 average
4x4: cut-off + sub-1:40 average
5x5: don't care
BLD: Success
Pyraminx: sub-13 average, sub-10 single (?)
OH: sub-1:10 average, fingers crossed for sub-1 single

The bad part is that I'm getting up at ~4:45/5:00 to leave and get there between 8:30 and 9. Luckily my dad is driving me, so I can sleep.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 19, 2012)

OMG IT'S ALMOST SATURDAY WOOT WOOT HYPE HYPE HYPE

anyway, I was wondering if anybody's sticking around after the competition. There are a couple places like Ruby Tuesday or Ledo's Pizza or someplace right next to the venue. We can decide specifically where on Saturday if there are enough people sticking around afterwards.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 19, 2012)

flee135 said:


> OMG IT'S ALMOST SATURDAY WOOT WOOT HYPE HYPE HYPE
> 
> anyway, I was wondering if anybody's sticking around after the competition. There are a couple places like Ruby Tuesday or Ledo's Pizza or someplace right next to the venue. We can decide specifically where on Saturday if there are enough people sticking around afterwards.


 
Count me in brah.

I was deciding on not coming to this due to me needing to get in a 16 mile run but due to advice I've switched it now to a 10 mile run and I won't have to wake up at 3 AM to do that .


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh boy, looks like we might be running into some snow/sleet. Let's hope it's not as bad as the 9 hours is took me to drive home from the DC Open two years ago.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2012)

flee135 said:


> OMG IT'S ALMOST SATURDAY WOOT WOOT HYPE HYPE HYPE
> 
> anyway, I was wondering if anybody's sticking around after the competition. There are a couple places like Ruby Tuesday or Ledo's Pizza or someplace right next to the venue. We can decide specifically where on Saturday if there are enough people sticking around afterwards.


 
I might do it if there's enough of my friends doing it (Or else it'd be awkward). 

I'm leaving tomorrow around 1 PM and skipping school  I'm doing more than just the comp here since it's like a 2 night vacation for me


----------



## chris410 (Jan 19, 2012)

Kian said:


> Oh boy, looks like we might be running into some snow/sleet. Let's hope it's not as bad as the 9 hours is took me to drive home from the DC Open two years ago.



Amen to that! I have not been to a competition in a while, looking forward to seeing everyone compete. I have been busy so, my cubing practice is near zero however, i am sure the competition will be fun.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 19, 2012)

*sigh*

Remove me from the registration please Felix.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 19, 2012)

Me too. I can't find transportation.


----------



## jrb (Jan 19, 2012)

I probably won't be staying after the competition's over. I have a 2 hour drive home, so my parents will want to leave early



collinbxyz said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow around 1 PM and skipping school



You have no idea how much I envy you.


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a half day,so its no too bad


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2012)

Chris Parlette is signed up? Holy crap.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still not sure if i'll be able to make this one, but hopefully!!

EDIT: IM GOING AS OF NOW. YAY SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am coming. Someone better hang out with me :3


----------



## Bob (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks kian


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I touched a cube. 

End well, this will not.


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I can't remember the last time I touched a cube.
> 
> End well, this will not.


 
Now you know what it's like to be me at every competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2012)

Kian said:


> Now you know what it's like to be me at every competition.


 
except this one!


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> except this one!


 
Yeah, that didn't exactly happen... I cubed for a few days but really haven't in two weeks. I start a new job on Monday and it has been a little hectic.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 20, 2012)

There will be a little less than $80 worth of prizes! $50 out of that all actually go to the three people who place in 3x3 though.

I hope to see you all tomorrow!


----------



## chris410 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kian said:


> Yeah, that didn't exactly happen... I cubed for a few days but really haven't in two weeks. I start a new job on Monday and it has been a little hectic.


 
Frustrating isn't it! Wait until you buy a house and get married...although, you are already fast so you are far better off than I am when it comes to speed. I was hoping to learn BLD over the summer then work went from normal to crazy and those dreams went away. 

Although, while I am very slow compared to most, in a sense it makes the competitions more fun because I end up trying to beat my previous times. No pressure! 

I am looking forward to catching up with those of you I know and meeting some new people. Weather looks like rain/freezing rain in the morning then it is supposed to change over to rain. NY/PA people may have some snow to deal with so be safe everyone and allow yourself some extra time.


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2012)

flee135 said:


> There will be a little less than $80 worth of prizes! $50 out of that all actually go to the three people who place in 3x3 though.
> 
> I hope to see you all tomorrow!



Hmm maybe I'll have to sneak an upset and come in 3rd again to bring home the big bucks.



chris410 said:


> Frustrating isn't it! Wait until you buy a house and get married...although, you are already fast so you are far better off than I am when it comes to speed. I was hoping to learn BLD over the summer then work went from normal to crazy and those dreams went away.
> 
> Although, while I am very slow compared to most, in a sense it makes the competitions more fun because I end up trying to beat my previous times. No pressure!
> 
> I am looking forward to catching up with those of you I know and meeting some new people. Weather looks like rain/freezing rain in the morning then it is supposed to change over to rain. NY/PA people may have some snow to deal with so be safe everyone and allow yourself some extra time.



Yes, life does continue to come into conflict with my ability to cube, but at least it has still allowed me to go to cube tournaments at a high rate thus far, though that may change.

Thankfully I'm driving down with Bob tonight so we'll avoid a long drive in the freezing rain.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 20, 2012)

Apparently there is supposed to be ice tomorrow? My dad is driving me up there from central virgina, we are leaving around 5:00 to get there on time. Any idea where I can see if there's a warning for my traveling location? I think we are planning on coming up 29, but I'm not sure. We might be taking I-95. Is the weather going to impact the competition? Will it still be held?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Apparently there is supposed to be ice tomorrow? My dad is driving me up there from central virgina, we are leaving around 5:00 to get there on time. Any idea where I can see if there's a warning for my traveling location? I think we are planning on coming up 29, but I'm not sure. We might be taking I-95. Is the weather going to impact the competition? Will it still be held?


 
The competition is definitely going to be held. Just be careful driving in the morning because there may be ice around. It should melt by the mid-morning/end of the competition though, but its probably a good thing to be careful.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the only problem that could arise is if the school kicks us out. But other than that, basically what Dan said.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be arriving at the Double Tree hotel in about 45 minutes. Anyone else coming early?

Random note: I know I won't make 5x5 cutoff :/ I average like 2:45. But it's the same price so of course I'll try.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone selling any diff oil / lubix? I will buy if good price.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 21, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I think the only problem that could arise is if the school kicks us out. But other than that, basically what Dan said.


 


masterofthebass said:


> The competition is definitely going to be held. Just be careful driving in the morning because there may be ice around. It should melt by the mid-morning/end of the competition though, but its probably a good thing to be careful.



A number of counties have already closed :/ My county (Fairfax) has already closed unfortunately. Hoping for the best, but I doubt that the county will stay open.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 21, 2012)

minime12358 said:


> A number of counties have already closed :/ My county (Fairfax) has already closed unfortunately. Hoping for the best, but I doubt that the county will stay open.


 
I'm from Howard County. We're always the one county that doesn't close for just a couple inches of snow.
(I hope I don't have to eat those words)


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 21, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I'm from Howard County. We're always the one county that doesn't close for just a couple inches of snow.
> (I hope I don't have to eat those words)


 
Ahh well, I hope it breezes over; it is supposed to be freezing rain 7-11 am, and my dad said he really couldn't be driving in freezing rain like that.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 21, 2012)

wooohooo i have to wake up at 2:30am.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I'm from Howard County. We're always the one county that doesn't close for just a couple inches of snow.
> (I hope I don't have to eat those words)


 
I live in Harford County. My County is famous to the natives for dashing kids hopes whenever it snows. 3 inches of snow? Icing over? Let's get them to school anyway.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 21, 2012)

Sad. My dad said he isn't driving in sleet and freezing rain. I hope there'll be a spring or summer comp up there soon.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 21, 2012)

I suppose I should ask as noone has asked yet, and I can not find it on the website- What is the plan if it is closed?


----------



## chris410 (Jan 21, 2012)

Main roads will be fine, I plan on checking this thread before I leave just in case. If anyone hears anything please update otherwise, I will head up.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 21, 2012)

As of right now, the competition will still be going on. Keep up with your emails for any updates.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 21, 2012)

Too much snow and the way that I go isn't highway. I'm assuming a lot of it wouldn't be plowed at this time. I don't think I'm going to make it. My fav comp :'(


----------



## chris410 (Jan 21, 2012)

On my way! I recently put new a/t tires on my truck so this will be a good test! Be safe everyone.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am coming. I hope the school doesn't kick us out


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK I'm leaving now. Sucks, i used to live like 5 minutes away from river hill before i moved. now its a 45 minute drive from montgomery county.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 21, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> I am coming. I hope the school doesn't kick us out


 
sadly this is true...

The county has closed all buildings. We are trying to find a secondary venue. If you have not left yet, we suggest you stay home, as the competition if it happens will be very limited.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 21, 2012)

If it does get cancled, can we do a meetup of some sort?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 21, 2012)

Please keep updated if we get a second venue


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just drove by a church abot 15 minutes away. We could ask them


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 21, 2012)

We have found a new Venue! 

It is at:

5440 Old Tucker Row
Columbia, MD


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 21, 2012)

If any of you remember the Washington DC Open 2010 (which was held in VA at about this same time of year), a similar situation occurred in which it snowed and the county closed all the buildings, so as a result the competition had to be cut short which was quite inconvenient. It's good that you guys were able to find an alternative venue!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2012)

So how many people actually turned up?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 21, 2012)

That sucks about the whole snow situation. See, this is one of the few perks of living in Arizona.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hats off to everyone for pulling this off! It was nice seeing everyone and meeting a lot of new people.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 22, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> So how many people actually turned up?


 
I think it was a pretty nice amount.

I failed a lot, but got a 26 OH average, my final round of 3x3 I got 3 11's (awesome for me), then a counting 17 :fp
Also, I got a 1:10.xx 4x4 average  with a sub-1 (not counting). I failed everything about 2x2 with like 2-4 +2's and a DNF or two... I didn't compete in 5x5 at all. I wouldn't have made cutoff anyway. 

I came in 13th in 2nd round of 3x3, but someone apperently left allowing me to come in 12th, putting me in the final round


----------



## flee135 (Jan 22, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I'm from Howard County. We're always the one county that doesn't close for just a couple inches of snow.
> (I hope I don't have to eat those words)


 
Crap.

anyway, thanks to EVERYBODY for being so cooperative and helping out. Despite the time that was lost, the competition was extremely successful, and I had no idea in the beginning of the day that it would turn out like this.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> So how many people actually turned up?


 
67 iirc. Will post full story later when I'm not on my phone


----------



## cityzach (Jan 22, 2012)

Despite the whole venue issue, this was actually a pretty awesome competition. in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who made this competition so successful! I'm very happy it all worked out in the end.
Best accomplishment: 44.25 4x4 single 

BLD DNFs for Ryan:
1st: high 3s, 2nd: low 4s, 3rd: low 4s off by two moves


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2012)

This competition was one of the greatest miracles to ever occur in the course of human history. Information to follow from someone else or me once I sleep for 942 hours.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2012)

Kian said:


> This competition was one of the greatest miracles to ever occur in the course of human history. Information to follow from someone else or me once I sleep for 942 hours.


 
Glad to see you got home.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 22, 2012)

Best competing i've done in comp. Got my sub 5.10 2x2 avg5 with 3.69. Then i failed and got 7th in the final. 
I had fun listening to Bob talk about Rowe punching kids.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 22, 2012)

Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=RiverHillWinter2012

I still can't believe this competition actually happened.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 22, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL Chicken was there? How awkward/humorous was that?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is chicken the kameru guy?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 22, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL Chicken was there? How awkward/humorous was that?



You act like this is his first competition. He's much better in real life than he is on here.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually talk to him a lot when we're at comp. He's a really nice guy and funny in a good way.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm friends with him and I have to say he's not at all like he is on the forums.

anyway I will tell the story from my point of view. Anybody can feel free to add if I forgot something or if something is wrong.

I got up at 5:30 in the morning yesterday and checked to make sure that there were no cancellations. There were no cancellations when I woke up, and there were no cancellations up through when I had left my house. As soon as I get to the school, a custodian approaches me and tells me that I can't use the school. It turns out just 5 minutes before I got there, they made the announcement that all howard county facilities are closed for the day. He was being a real jerk about it and basically told me to get the hell out. So as soon as he walked away, I brought in all the things for the competition and started setting up the room. The custodian got really upset, and threatened to call the principal. I told him yeah, get the principal on the phone and let me talk to him. He walked out of the room and was on the phone for at least 30 minutes while I was still setting up the room. He comes back into the room and says that he talked to the assistant principal and that he says I have to get out of the building. I complain some more, and continue setting up the room, but after some more time he actually gets me to the principal. I tried to negotiate with him, but he wasn't able to make any exceptions (but at least he was very nice about it). I called Bob and let him know that we needed to find a new place to hold the competition.

The next hour or so was spent calling random places trying to see if they could hold a last minute event at their venue. Just about every single place we tried to contact was either already booked or closed. During this time, we had a ton of competitors entering and just sitting around waiting, and the custodian also kept nagging me to gtfo. Eventually, I believe Rowe googled "clarksville venues" or something like that, and we found somewhere a little less than 10 minutes away. A couple cubers (I don't know specifically who. Rowe, Dan, Tim, Kian, others?) went over to the venue to make sure it was suitable, and it was actually perfect. On top of that, they lowered the price to something extremely reasonable, and gave us the entire day through 5:00 instead of only 5 hours. We took it and let all the competitors know where the competition would be held. We proceeded to have a pretty awesome competition!

Also, luckily enough, the 40 pizzas that I ordered did not go to waste. The papa johns that I ordered from happened to be right next to the new venue that we moved to.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah it was a pretty sweet save. For spring river hill lets hope there's not an earthquake or something.


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2012)

flee135 said:


> Yeah I'm friends with him and I have to say he's not at all like he is on the forums.
> 
> anyway I will tell the story from my point of view. Anybody can feel free to add if I forgot something or if something is wrong.
> 
> ...


 
It was incredible. Bob and I called at least a dozen places to find something that might work to no avail. If this place didn't end up working it is extremely unlikely that we would have had a competition at all.

I really appreciate how much everyone help with set-up, clean up, and running the competition. We were able to completely change locations, start an hour late, finish an hour earlier, and still did every event we were intending to except for 7x7. Special thanks to Felix and his family for handling adversity so well. This was a real team effort and we really accomplished quite a bit this weekend.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 22, 2012)

this competition was great especially considering all of the chaos in the beginning. Some of the competitors need to be punched in the face several times, but I'm not going to say any names. Also, did ANYONE get my 7.02 on video? Dan says that no one did but I might as well ask here anyway. But yeah, thanks for the awesome competition felix!


----------



## Bob (Jan 22, 2012)

By around 8:45, I was just about out of faith. Good thing Rowe found Kahler Hall!


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 22, 2012)

Bob said:


> By around 8:45, I was just about out of faith. Good thing Rowe found Kahler Hall!


I'm awesome


----------



## chris410 (Jan 22, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> I'm awesome



No...alien! Congrats on your 7.02 solve!


----------



## cparlette (Jan 30, 2012)

Kian said:


> Chris Parlette is signed up? Holy crap.


 
I'm just getting back into cubing, and I decided to read through this thread since I made it to the competition. This quote made me laugh, as you probably said "holy crap" at how bad my times were.


----------



## Kian (Jan 30, 2012)

cparlette said:


> I'm just getting back into cubing, and I decided to read through this thread since I made it to the competition. This quote made me laugh, as you probably said "holy crap" at how bad my times were.


 
Haha no I just remembered your name from many years ago and was very surprised to see it all of a sudden. I remembered your blindfold more than anything.


----------

